# Tempature gauge



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

How off is the stock tempature gauge on an offset?


----------



## linguica (Feb 1, 2013)

A little more info might be helpful,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

New braunfels / Oklahoma joes offset stock temp gauge


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 1, 2013)

You will need to run a test to determine the temperature offset.  

Use a calibrated digital thermometer and place it near the element of the stock gauge.  IMO the best place to get a temp from your pit is about grate level, that is where the meat is!

You can test any thermometer by placing in a pot of boiling water. The temp should be within +/- 2 degrees of 212 degrees F.

Good Luck,

 Bill


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

Maverick temp is saying 240 and stock temp is saying 400


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 1, 2013)

That is huge...go with the Maverick.

What is the location of the stock gauge and the Maverick?


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

Maverick grate level stock middle to the right it is now reading 375 and maverick 225 holding strong


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 1, 2013)

I would double check the Mav in boiling water just to be sure it is accurate since there is such a big difference between the two. It only takes a few minutes to do a boil test, minutes well worth it to me to know!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 1, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I would double check the Mav in boiling water just to be sure it is accurate since there is such a big difference between the two. It only takes a few minutes to do a boil test, minutes well worth it to me to know!


Dave is right on the money!

Keep us posted.


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

Maverick is pretty much dead on with water boil test. I think the stock thermometer is just junk


----------



## dward51 (Feb 1, 2013)

Do you have the stock one in the left temp port or the right side port?  The right side one might be getting hotter due to it being closer to the firebox opening.  But I suspect the gauge is toast.

If it is bad, I would look at the Tel-Tru models on e-bay as a replacement.   Reliable, well built (commercial models) and most can be recalibrated if needed.   Price and stem length will vary but you should be able to find a good one in the $30-50 range.  This is the one I bought for $25 and put in my WSM dome.  It's a 3" diameter model GT300 and it has a threaded shaft behind the dial. Been using this one since 2005.













100_1165a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jan 18, 2013


















100_1291a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jan 18, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 1, 2013)

Like Dave says, you can get a good calibrated dial thermo but I think your questions are answered and for now you want to use that Mav!

Hang in there and good luck.

Bill


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank y'all for all your help on amazon right now for a tel tru


----------



## linguica (Feb 1, 2013)

*Dial thermometers have a little screw or nut* that adjusts the dial to the correct temperature.  Simply turn the adjuster until the dial reads the correct temperature according to the method you’re using to calibrate.


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

I would have to take the glass off the thermometer?


----------



## linguica (Feb 1, 2013)

bjk1086 said:


> I would have to take the glass off the thermometer?


No. Adjustable thermometers will have a small nut on the backside of the dial (outside). Hold the nut with a small crescent wrench and hold and turn the dial case till pointer shows correct temp.


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok thanks you saved me 50 bucks


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

image.jpg



__ bjk1086
__ Feb 1, 2013





.       This is the thermometer


----------



## linguica (Feb 1, 2013)

I there a nut on the backside of the dial to adjust? Can't see the backside in the picture.


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

Can't really tell right now in the middle of a butt. Will post pic tomorrow I believe there is.


----------



## venture (Feb 1, 2013)

Not only a huge difference?

But in the wrong direction on my offset?

My offset lid therm will read about 165 or 170 when my probe temp at meat level reads 230 to 250.

Go with the probe temp!  As someone said earlier!

Your temp at meat level is much more accurate than what the cheapo stock therm reads on the lid.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

